# Famous people you've met?



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think set up a topic like this. So tell about famous people that you've (personally) met. Was it an accident or for example a meeting in pursuance of a autographing or something? Were you happy or confused or...? Was the celebrity your idol or someone else? 

I accidentally met our president when I was going a spa with my cousin couple years ago. We (me and my cousin) entered a locker room when somebody came there from the spa room. I just noticed that the comer looked (and sounded) just like our president. I still didn't dare to gaze her more because it would have been rude but started prepare myself for spa. I was so that I couldn't see mrs. president but my cousin saw. I was pretty confused and asked my cousin 3 times _Is it she? Sure? Are you sure that it's she?_ 

There was an annual opera event in the spa city then and I heard later that mrs. president had come to open this event.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Does sports people count? My friend is a UK champion in YO YO! haha it sounds funny but he has been coming up on tele and won allot of competitions (UK and other parts of the world).

As far as politicians concern I wouldn't count them as famous people, well from my (home country) side at-least because half of the family is in it. ex-PM,ex-President and loads others. So not so famous.

That's about it really. 

Regards


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

I met Michaella Kraijcek the tennisplayer, because of my former work as a stylist.
You can watch her picture at my website, if you're curious, click for styling, then for background.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

bedouin, I can't get over with your avatar! It's soooooooooooooo goooood!!! ... Sorry for off topic but I couldn't help it! 

Regards


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i've never met anyone famous. hmpf. :-?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I've met Clinton Anderson - Horse Trainer
Randy McKay - Retired National Hockey League player (NHL)..won the stanley cup a couple of times
I've met a couple of governors..MN governor a few years ago and also MI governor a few years ago..not SO famous..but yeah
Thats all I can think of/remember right now. Probably it!


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I met Faith Hill when I was in 7th grade! She was so nice. It was right after her first single, "Wild One" came out.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've met Clinton Anderson too! 
others I have seen but not actually spoken to are to many to list if you consider concerts and plays. 
I saw President Reagan go by in a motorcade
Michael Martin Murphy (singer) I have a photo of us together someplace. I'm a big fan of his so I've met him several times. 
I was at Tavern on the green (restaurant) in NYC. Joy Behar (co-host on The View) was at the next table. We were nice and didn't bother her.

My husband met Lenny Dawson (football star QB) on a bus tram at the airport. He spoke to him and he showed him his super bowl ring. 
Also met Jimmy Houston (fishing show star) at an airport.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Keisha in sugarbabes once waved to me
Then I've met some famous people from Iceland, but no one any of you would recognise

I do think my mom and dad have met Björk though.. Her son was somekind of friend of ours.. He used to work at a video rental in my neighborhood :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Does sports people count? My friend is a UK champion in YO YO! haha it sounds funny but he has been coming up on tele and won allot of competitions (UK and other parts of the world).


Yes they does.

Wow  You've met a lot of famous people.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

As I said, not famous. Some are part of the family so they aren't any special to me as in terms of famous personalities. ....though I'd like to meet Lalloo parasad an indian politician. He is very famous for his work. search for lallu parasad or something and you will know what he is famous for.....

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea but you all have met a lot of famous people . 


Whoa! Your family sounds great Jez!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I have met julie goodnight the horse trainer but that is it, lol.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I've met like band people (All time low, We the kings, etc.)
And, uhmm. I don't remember anyone else.
But my mom met Hugh Jackman (He was in X-Men, and Van Helsing).


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Obama :lol:


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

What about famous people we have seen in person? I've seen Tom Green and his little buddy Glenn, and I've seen Trent Lott and George W. Bush.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ive seen Green Day and Jimmy Eats World at a concert but i didnt actually get to talk to them. lol


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have heard of him, but I've met Paul Brandt twice. He is a country singer and he is pretty big here in Canada.. but not world famous. He is so sweet.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Shania Twain


----------



## shooter (Sep 8, 2008)

I have met and even got some pointers from Tom Knapp. He holds several world records and even has a hunting show on OLN. He also has been an expert on several shows on discovery and history channel.

If you think guns are icky then please don't click the link. If you want to see some really interisting shooting please do.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's sooo cool shooter!!!


I have met John Lyons, I have seen some older country stars too, I never went up and bothered them though. Boxcar Willie, I actually got to visit with him. My oldest daughter got her pic taken with him when she was a baby...It was kinda funny, he kept playing with her and telling us how cute she was. Really nice man (rip), Tom...something...Dualing banjos guy..can't remember his name right now. Kenny Rogers, Mel Tillis, Paul Revere and the Raiders, The platters, Bobby Vinton....I'm sure there are more. I live like 30 minutes from Branson Missouri so it's not uncommon to go to Wal-mart there or one of the shopping malls or even the movie theater there and see celebrities.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i met WILLIE NELSON!!! i met him in the french quarter and.well, i saw him and i wasent sure if it was so i got closer...then when i was *jumping out of my skin* went up to him and said " i love you. your amazing!" then i laid one right on his lips!!! i did not eat or drink for a couple hours....so not only did i meet him i kissed him!!! just a normal peck nothing vulgar.
*squeals* i get so excited whenever i think of that time!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

James Brown, Bo Diddley, Dave Mathews Band, Sister Hazel, Susan Hutchinson, Margie Engle Gold Stein, Ralph Hill, Jimmy Wofford and others i just cant think of any more right now.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Painted Ride said:


> i met WILLIE NELSON!!! i met him in the french quarter and.well, i saw him and i wasent sure if it was so i got closer...then when i was *jumping out of my skin* went up to him and said " i love you. your amazing!" then i laid one right on his lips!!! i did not eat or drink for a couple hours....so not only did i meet him i kissed him!!! just a normal peck nothing vulgar.
> *squeals* i get so excited whenever i think of that time!!!


 
I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to work security for concerts so one time I was "guarding a tour bus" turns out it was Korn. Been on their bus and almost ate pizza with em but didn't feel comfortable. Also Chevelle came up to me and offered me a hat cuz the sun was in my eyes and I didn't know who they were until after lol, but in the end I had em all sign a rockfest tshirt.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I met Lassie in an airport! "She" is actually a "he" because males have better coats or something... 

and I saw Danny DeVito in a restaurant in Boston once but I didn't say anything to him. I figure famous people have enough people bother them and the lack of privacy would drive me insane if I was in their place.


----------

